# Wanted: old thread New Home for Male DTPK



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

As the title says, I am searching for a new loving home for a beautiful marble double tail plakat male. I was torn about purchasing him because I had acquired four other bettas in a short timespan and also he was priced rather high, but he looked miserable and was among a lot of easily over 100 bettas, so his chances weren't too good. So I got him knowing that I might try to rehome him later. 

I have named him Quentin, but you can change his name obviously. He has a great personality and I am sure he'll make things interesting, wherever he goes. He currently lives in a divided 10 gallon tanks shared with 3 other male bettas, but I would prefer it if he got his own tank. He is a large boy and dwarfs every single one of my other bettas. Or I can see him as the king of a nice community tank with peaceful (non-betta) tank mates—although he has never been housed with other fish, so I cannot actually say whether he would take to them or not. It should go without saying that a proper betta setup is a must.

I am fine with pickup if you are local. I am in Atlanta, Georgia. I do not have a car though, so it would have to be _really_ local. I will also ship while the weather is still decent but will need time to make the proper preparation for that. You pay shipping. 

Pictures (keep in mind he is a marble, he has already changed a lot since I've had him). I can provide more upon request.





Thank you very much for looking!


----------



## InfiniteGlory (Dec 17, 2012)

I have an established 20 gallon tank with 6 red wag platys, 6 zebra danios and several ghost shrimp. Been running for over 9 months and I have plants on order for cover. I live near Charlotte, NC so the weather is similar to you

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi InfiniteGlory, thanks for the response! This means that you're interested in taking him?

Just a question, I think your setup sounds good, but do you have an alternative setup if a community tank doesn't end up being a good fit for him? He has never been tested with other fish, so I cannot guarantee that he will get along with other tankmates.


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

He's beautiful! I unfortunately cant take him, I'm working on setting up another split 20 gallon so I have no money. I hope he goes to a great home!


----------



## InfiniteGlory (Dec 17, 2012)

Honestly I do not have a spare proper setup. Just a 1 gallon QT for sick fish. I am hoping the plants will help him being in a community tank. My daughter has a 10 gallon with one betta that I could divide if I need to.

I understand if you want someone who is going to give the betta his own tank.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

I'd be worried about the danios they're very darty and can be a bit too nippy for a betta.


----------



## InfiniteGlory (Dec 17, 2012)

Well boo. I've had single bettas before and was hoping to do a community tank. Guess the search continues for more friendly fish. 

AquaAurora, what do you recommend for community fish?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

InfiniteGlory said:


> Well boo. I've had single bettas before and was hoping to do a community tank. Guess the search continues for more friendly fish.
> 
> AquaAurora, what do you recommend for community fish?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Try a "baby Betta" from another user I got elf at about 2 months old and he's happily living with guppy fry and corys, as was Oscar before his mysterious bloat appeared. It seems raising them with other fish works really well


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

InfiniteGlory said:


> Well boo. I've had single bettas before and was hoping to do a community tank. Guess the search continues for more friendly fish.
> 
> AquaAurora, what do you recommend for community fish?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Ember tetra, lambchop rasboras (not to be confused with harlequin), dwarf or pygmy cory,.. tetra can be hit and miss, have heard of fin shredders but I think that's more common when its not a large enough school or not well planted/decorated tank. I _think _cherry barbs are ok if you do males and females and keep 1:2 m:f ratio, they're just be showing off amongst themselves, but not 100% on that. Danio tiniwni would be my choice(hard to find but the most non darty/nippy in the danio family-great dither fish for nervous fish (other non agressive species), wish I could find them local >.<
I'm too tried to think of others off the top of my head right now sorry, and my favorite site to reference for fish info have been down for a few days :c


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Feng if I had room for another male I'd take this guy  I'm all out of space though ... Except for grabbing up a couple project females


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

I might be able ot actually take him. The more and more I think about him the more I want him LOL.
He would either go in a open slot in my split 10 gallon. It has two bettas in it currently. Or if the divided tank doesn't work out then I have a 4 gallon I can setup if needed. 
It just depends on how much you want for him. so how much do you want for him?


----------



## InfiniteGlory (Dec 17, 2012)

Oh the irony. Just remembered I still have my old 4 gallon plastic tank in the garage. There will be another one again. Good luck Nova Betta

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

D'oh, sorry for the delayed response, I went to make dinner and got sidetracked. 

Okay... Um, I think InfiniteGlory would have first say since he originally was the first to responded. Do you still want to try him with your community, since you found the extra tank? My reluctance was how he would do with the other tankmates... 

Otherwise, I think Nova betta would be second. There is no rehoming fee, I personally would only ever charge for fish that are intended breeders, but you will have to pay for shipping (and I am beginning to think a heat pack might be necessary) if you cannot pick him up.


----------



## InfiniteGlory (Dec 17, 2012)

My wife might have something to say if another tank went up in the house. 

It is only fair that I pass since Nova Betta chimed in after I declined even though i found another tank. Thank you for being fair. So I will step to the back of the line

Nova Betta if you ever have any issues with this betta let me know and I would be glad to take the wrath of my wife to re-home him

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

@InfiniteGlory
No, he's yours if you want him. You asked first! If you truly don't and can't have him then I'll take him. It's only fair that you get first choice!


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

meanwhile feng is think "OMG WILL ONE OF YOU JUST TAKE HIM!" ^.~


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

If was thinking the same thing @Aqua Aurora 

Anyway feng, how much would shipping be including a heat pack?


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Nova betta said:


> If was thinking the same thing @Aqua Aurora
> 
> Anyway feng, how much would shipping be including a heat pack?


I just purchased some 72 hour heat packs off of Ebay (would have been more expensive to get a single one, and I'd never know if I need more), and based on the lot price, it would come out to about $2.50/pack. So $2.50 + flat rate 2-3 day priority shipping. Unless express shipping is preferred. I will have to go check pricing, unless someone knows off the top of their head? Heat packs are expected to arrive Tuesday and then I can ship Wednesday, unless that is cutting it close and you would prefer I hold him another week.



Aqua Aurora said:


> meanwhile feng is think "OMG WILL ONE OF YOU JUST TAKE HIM!" ^.~


:lol:


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Fenghuang said:


> I just purchased some 72 hour heat packs off of Ebay (would have been more expensive to get a single one, and I'd never know if I need more), and based on the lot price, it would come out to about $2.50/pack. So $2.50 + flat rate 2-3 day priority shipping. Unless express shipping is preferred. I will have to go check pricing, unless someone knows off the top of their head? Heat packs are expected to arrive Tuesday and then I can ship Wednesday, unless that is cutting it close and you would prefer I hold him another week.
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:


flat rate small is $7-8, use your own box under 12" and low weight is about $8. Having just got a betta in the mail via 2day priority non flat rate box it was $12 (no heat pack). Express I think is $34-36?


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

So I'll just plan plan on about 15 dollars for priority mail including the heat pack. Does that sound ok to you feng?


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Nova betta said:


> So I'll just plan plan on about 15 dollars for priority mail including the heat pack. Does that sound ok to you feng?


It does, Nova. Are you decided on taking him then?



Aqua Aurora said:


> flat rate small is $7-8, use your own box under 12" and low weight is about $8. Having just got a betta in the mail via 2day priority non flat rate box it was $12 (no heat pack). Express I think is $34-36?


And thank you, Aurora! :-D


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

Fenghuang said:


> It does, Nova. Are you decided on taking him then?
> 
> 
> 
> And thank you, Aurora! :-D


Yes! Unless @InfiniteGlory really wants him 


:lol::lol:


----------



## InfiniteGlory (Dec 17, 2012)

Thank you @Nova betta but I have to decline your offer. Best of luck to you and your new fish ☺


Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

Fenghuang said:


> It does, Nova. Are you decided on taking him then?


I'll PM you today wit my address and other information. Do you accept paypal?


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Nova betta said:


> I'll PM you today wit my address and other information. Do you accept paypal?


Yes, please PM me and we can work out the rest of the details (bear with me please, I have some school and general RL-related obligation, so massive apologies for the late reply >_>). And yes, I do take Paypal. Thank you.


----------

